# Script zur Abfrage des Computernamens gesucht



## Krisse (22. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Script mit dem ich vom Rechner aus mit einer Anfrage auf dem Server den Computernamen abfragen und einsetzen kann, der dort zur IP des Clients zugeordnet wird.

Meine Suche nach einer Lösung war bis jetzt leider nicht besonders ergiebig 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei helfen.

Vielen Dank schon im voraus.
Ciao Krisse


----------



## Statler (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
hast Du es schon mal mit Kix versucht? Kix ist eine Scriptsprache, die besonders für Admins geeignet ist, da sie viele Netzwerkvorgänge -abfragen erlaubt.
Auf der Seite Kixtart.org kannst Du das Programm downloaden - dort gibt es auch hunderte bereits vorprogrammierte Funktionen. Die Installation ist sehr simpel und lässt sich auf fast jedem Rechner in Minuten erledigen.
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Deine Aufgabe lässt sich damit auf jeden Fall lösen.
Gruß
Statler


----------

